# X-Ray



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

I had this X-Ray made today, of one of my girls, she is on day 60 today.
As you can see, she is carrying 4 puppy's! Now i'm even more anxious to see them, as always


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

look at those spines !! thats amazing...thanks for posting the xray !


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh wow amazing ... can't wait to see them. Post pics once they arrive.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

I always let my vet take these pics around day 60, then i know for sure how many are inside, and how big... Then i can calculate if a natural birth can happen.
Of course i don't plan c-sections, but i think it's nice to know if i should get headed to the vet once the labor begins, instead of let them try first for a few hours to find out it isn't going to work.

I think it's amazing to see those little heads and spines, i thought you might like it to, to see little Chi's inside the belly of a mother 
She is on day 60, so you can expect pictures pretty soon (I hope)


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That's amazing! I've always wondered how it looked with them all in there. Very, very cool. Now I'm excited for pictures of newborn puppies! 

Which one of your girls is pregnant? And is the sire one of your own too? Would love to see pics of the parents if you have any!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, i own both sire, and dam! The sire i bought last year, these puppy's will be the first he will produce at my home 


First we start with the dam, her name is Russia Chihuahua Ada, a dutch girl, with russian parents:









This is her sire, Rio Rio









Her dam, Zhemchuzhina iz Kuskovo Primadonna, from this female i have 2 other daughters too, Mila is her daughter, who is Poekie's mum, so these puppy's will be related to my Poekie 










Now, the sire, Massar Mini One LT CH , LV CH, BEL CH, LT JCH, LV JCH, RUS JCH , BALT JW'07 2xCACIB, RCACIB, 11xCAC,10xBOB, 5xJCAC, Best puppy.
His call name is Bruno










Bruno's sire, Multi Champion Massar Mini Cooper









Bruno's dam, Massar Golden Melody









Bruno's grandsire, father of his father, Ch.Komel Bismark Augustin for Helena









Bruno's granddam, mother of his father, Ch.Pähkinän Massar's Dream










Bruno's grandsire from mother side, Ch.Misty Meadow's Ballo Notturno









And Bruno's granddam from mother side, Pähkinän Massar's Choco Pie


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my, what gorgeous bloodlines these puppies are being born from! Bruno is one handsome devil. I do not doubt these puppies will all be beautiful!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Oh my, what gorgeous bloodlines these puppies are being born from! Bruno is one handsome devil. I do not doubt these puppies will all be beautiful!


He is! How i have harassed his previous owner about him, i think she got sick of me so she just decided she will sell him to me, to get rid off me hahah LOL.
No he truly is a dream, and i am thankful to have him! He has an awesome character too, and that's worth a lot!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabina said:


> He is! How i have harassed his previous owner about him, i think she got sick of me so she just decided she will sell him to me, to get rid off me hahah LOL.
> No he truly is a dream, and i am thankful to have him! He has an awesome character too, and that's worth a lot!


LOL! Glad you have him! Aw, nothing better than a beautiful dog with a beautiful personality to match!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cool!!! I had X-Ray years ago of one of my Pom's, she ended up getting c-section so fixed her right then. Your baby's are beautiful. I Pray delivery goes well.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Exactly!  I cannot wait to see them, these last few days are always the most difficult for me! 
With every sound they make, you see me jumping off the couch to take a look because i'm already thinking: OMG, she is going to start right now


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe so cool!!! I had X-Ray years ago of one of my Pom's, she ended up getting c-section so fixed her right then. Your baby's are beautiful. I Pray delivery goes well.


Aw, that's really sweet of you!!! She had a natural delivery once, so i'm also crossing fingers she will do it again! Thank you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, more beautiful puppies to come! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

The x-ray is amazing! I have never seen anything like that before! Thank you for Shari.g, and I cannot wait to see the pups when they arrive!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That is such a neat thing to see them all squished in there! Can't wait to see them when they say hello to the world.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Incredible, thank you so much for putting it up.

I went looking at your breeder friend's in Russa website and haven't stopped drooling over hers and your Chis. 

But, Holy Mary, Mother of God, can you please be telling me what the heck this monster creature is on this page, about half-way down, taken with the puppy, "Helena's Band Cool Little" - I've looked and looked, tried to figure out what it is and each time is just makes me even more afraid http://chihua.ru/main.phtml?clon=main&rubrica=70&lang=eng&lastposit=25


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Incredible, thank you so much for putting it up.
> 
> I went looking at your breeder friend's in Russa website and haven't stopped drooling over hers and your Chis.
> 
> But, Holy Mary, Mother of God, can you please be telling me what the heck this monster creature is on this page, about half-way down, taken with the puppy, "Helena's Band Cool Little" - I've looked and looked, tried to figure out what it is and each time is just makes me even more afraid http://chihua.ru/main.phtml?clon=main&rubrica=70&lang=eng&lastposit=25


LOL! Omg, I thought you were talking about the puppy and I was like aww, what's wrong with him, he's cute. It took me a few glances to realize that wasn't a rock next to him. Holy crap. What is that?!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> LOL! Omg, I thought you were talking about the puppy and I was like aww, what's wrong with him, he's cute. It took me a few glances to realize that wasn't a rock next to him. Holy crap. What is that?!


I thought it was a rock, too. Then I got scared. Very scared. Is that some sort of Russian Armadillo?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think Google images has confirmed that that is a hairless guinea pig. Did not even know those existed. What a funky, freaky looking thing.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, Bruno is absolutely gorgeous! Your pups will be lovely with those parents. I love looking at generations of dogs to see how their characheristics pop up in different ways. My new boy looks nothing like his sire but is the spitting image of his grand sire, but his littermate is just like their dad.

Best wishes for an easy delivery for your girl and I can't wait for puppy pics!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Amazing,Never seen an x-ray of the fur babies inside before.Cant wait to see the pictures when they are born!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing ! I can't wait to see puppy pic's


----------

